# Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]



## Speeedymauss (9. September 2013)

*Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Hallo zsm.
ich beobachte schon länger die ganzen xocs und habe eig selber mal bock bei sowas mitzumachen, mal dabei zu sein und fragen kostet ja nix .
Nur habe ich selber davon wenig ahnung, mich würde mal so interessieren, was so grundvorraussetzungen für ein xoc sind, was man jetzt genau wissen sollte (ich mein son bischen übertacken ist jetzt nicht das problem, aber ich denke mal beim xoc gibts deutlich mehr zu beachten)
muss man dann sofort alles selber kaufen/leihen oder gibts möglichkeiten einfach mal jemanden "über die Schulter zu gucken"? (kosten?)
Wie gesagt, ich habe wenig ahnung davon wie das genau aussieht aber ich würde mich gerne mal beraten lassen, wie das dabei so abgeht 
MfG


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *

Duisburg ist leider ~400km weit weg von mir (Heilbronn) sonst hätte ich dir angeboten, dass du es dir bei mir mal anschauen kannst 

Grundsätzlich gibt es viele System die sich für Extreme OC eignen. Am Anfang ist es aber sinnvoll nur die CPU zu übertakten, 2D Benchmarks zu machen oder zumindest die Karte nur mit Luft/Wasserkühlung zu betreiben.

Die Grundausrüstung kostet in der Regel 200 Euro. Folgende Dinge sind Pflicht:
- Thermometer Typ-K mit Fühler (~60€)
- Pot (gebraucht ab 50€ ; neu etwa 200€)
- Isolationsmaterial (30€)

Mehr geht natürlich immer und nach oben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Speeedymauss (9. September 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *

aha, schade aber danke 

ok, hab ich mir so in etwa gedacht

200Euro geht ja noch, hätte da mehr erwartet, teurer geht meistens immer 

Darfst du  , 16,5 Jahre


----------



## Drizztly (10. September 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *



der8auer schrieb:


> Heilbronn


 
Heilbronn ist von Heidelberg bzw Wiesloch gar nicht so weit entfernt 

Hatte schon überlegt beim letzten Treffen in Walldorf vorbeizuschauen, aber dass man scheinbar auch als Zuschauer hätte Beitrag zahlen sollen, hat mich davon abgehalten.


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. September 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *

gibts ne möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob wer in meiner nähe sein könnte, der sowas mal macht? (ob er/sie jemanden dabei zugucken lässt ist ja ne andere sache)


----------



## Speeedymauss (3. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *

heyho, ich melde mich nochmal hier,

ich habe beschlossen mir die benötigte ausrüstung zu weihnachten zu wünschen und könnte jetzt mal ne kaufberatung brauchen, was ich mir am besten zulegen sollte, den pot hätte ich am liebsten gerne gebraucht, ist halt vom preis her besser. LN2 bekomme ich zum glück aus der Schule, das ist alles schon geklärt.
Außerdem habe ich mal ne frage zu dem system auf welchem ich damit anfangen sollte, was am besten für das 1.x ist, zudem sollte man da beachten, dass ich nicht wirklich viel geld zur verfügung habe, also würde es sich anbieten wenn das insg. nicht so teuer werden würde, was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?
wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da nochmal helfen könntet


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Auch wenn das hier gar nicht mein Thema ist, ich denke du kannst dich nur an einem für dein ersten xOC System orientieren: deinem Geldbeutel. 
Für den ersten Versuch würd ich mir ein ausgemustertes 0815 System besorgen, um soviel Fehler wie möglich machen zu können. Ich denke Erfahrungswerte sammeln im Umgang usw. ist hier durch nichts zu ersetzen, daher lieber eine Config für kleines Geld zum probieren bevor du dich an größeres wagst und auch mehr Geld riskierst.


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Von welchem Budget reden wir eigentlich?


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Ich sag mal so ein genaues Budget kann ich so jetzt nicht sagen, das meiste wird zu weihnachten gewünscht, meine familie freut sich immer wenn ich mal nen Wunsch habe , den Rest steuere ich dann aus eigener Tasche dabei, habe dann auch kurz danach Geburtstag, ich sag mal gut und günstig, es sollte jetzt nicht mega teuer sein und muss jetzt nicht sofort das beste vom besten sein, es sollte seinen Zweck erfüllen und zum üben geeignet sein.
Falls es dann echt zu teuer wird, kann man immer nochmal gucken ob man nicht was anderes nehmen kann...
Schlagt einfach am besten was vor was ich nehmen sollte und dann gucke ich mal ob das passt


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Was du grundsätzlich brauchen wirst:

- Pot: Gebraucht 50-100€ oder selbstbau Materialkosten: 50-100€ oder kaufen ~200€
- Thermometer: ~60-100 € z.B. Voltcraft K102 oder PeakTech 5045
- Isolationsmaterial für Pot und Mainboard ~20€ (Armaflex 10mm fürs Board und mit passendem Durchmesser für den Pot)
- Evtl. LiquidTape für elektrische Isolation ~20€
- Temperatursensor Typ-K: 10€

Beim Hardware-Kauf kann ich dich schlecht beraten. Du kannst mit alter Hardware wie z.B. Sockel 775 anfangen oder du besorgst dir ein zweites Board für sockel 1155 und benchst deinen 3770K. Bei richtiger Vorbereitung geht extrem selten etwas kaputt und wenn dann ist es meistens das Board welches man mit 100-150€ je nach Auswahl eigentlich noch Verkraften kann. 
Für den Fall dass die CPU einen Schaden hat musst du dir keine Sorgen machen weil Intel K-Suffix CPUs zu 100% ersetzt, da diese ja zum Übertakten gemacht sind. Auch wenn es offiziell natürlich nicht so ist kenne ich mittlerweile Intel Mitarbeiter und weiß wie es dort abläuft. Ich spreche auch aus eigener Erfahrung.

Mit der HD 7970 unter Luft würdest du zumindest schnell viele Punkte im HWBot und weiter vorne im Ranking landen. Da macht die Sache gleich mehr Spaß. Aber das überlasse ich natürlich dir.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Das ist ja alles noch bezahlbar 

Ja gut das wär ne möglichkeit das ich mir nen Board kaufe (welches ist dafür gut?), das müsste ja auch eig das günstigste sein, mein i7 ist vom11.  Aug 2012 von daher ist ja noch garantie drauf, wenn man die einfach  zurückschicken kann falls etwas probiert, dann kann man das ja machen
ne 7970 hab ich zwar nicht da aber dafür 2x 7950 @H2O 
Punkte werde ich dann überall sammeln wo geht, u.a. dafür macht man das ja auch 
danke schonmal für die infos


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Das GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H reicht für den Anfang und kostet ~120€ neu. Wenn du viel Geld hast kannst du auch zum Z77X-UP7 oder dem Maximus V Extreme von ASUS greifen.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

ok danke


----------



## Speeedymauss (9. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Ich habe nochmal ne frage zu dem Temperatursensor, den ich brauche, davon gibt es ja mega viele in allen variationen, was für einen brauche ich da genau? würde mir dann das Voltcraft k102 holen


----------



## DrDave (11. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Du brauchst K-Type Sensoren, die sollten alle den gleichen Anschluss haben.
Zu meinem Peaktech Messgerät waren auch 2 Fühler mit dazu.
Alternativ gibt es meistens auch zum Pot gleich passende Fühler mit dazu.


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *



Drizztly schrieb:


> Heilbronn ist von Heidelberg bzw Wiesloch gar nicht so weit entfernt
> 
> Hatte schon überlegt beim letzten Treffen in Walldorf vorbeizuschauen, aber dass man scheinbar auch als Zuschauer hätte Beitrag zahlen sollen, hat mich davon abgehalten.


 
Das war Freeocen nicht Pcghx
Für den Beitrag hättest Frühstück und Getränke gehabt, stand aber dabei 
Und generell ist bei uns erst ab 18



der8auer schrieb:


> Das GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H reicht für den Anfang und kostet ~120€ neu. Wenn du viel Geld hast kannst du auch zum Z77X-UP7 oder dem Maximus V Extreme von ASUS greifen.


 
Puh Roman, das OCF zieht jedes Asus und Giga bei Z77 ab^^


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

ASUS sehe ich nicht so. Das M5E ist mein Favorit für Z77


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Frag mal den netten um wieviel seine Cpu besser lief vom Takt her Aus 6.7 2 Core wurden 6.67 4 Core


----------



## Drizztly (12. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal *



Moose83 schrieb:


> Das war Freeocen nicht Pcghx
> Für den Beitrag hättest Frühstück und Getränke gehabt, stand aber dabei
> Und generell ist bei uns erst ab 18


 
Ja, hab gesehen, dass es von Freeocen war 
Und das mit dem "ab 18" wäre das allerkleinste Problem gewesen  (bin 19  )

Sry für OT


----------



## Speeedymauss (19. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

was anderes noch, oder wäre es vlt "einfacher" wenn ich mir was von AMD zulege? Man sieht ja irgentwie öfters, das sowas mit AMD CPUs gemacht wird, gibts da Vorteile gegenüber Intel?


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, da das Verhalten bzgl. Kälte je nach Generation variiert.


----------



## Speeedymauss (20. November 2013)

Ja gut das ist ja eig klar, 
Aber bei amd soll das doch auch mit dem coldbug nicht so extrem sein oder? (Halt nur gehört)


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

AM3(+) CPUs haben keinen CB. Darunter kann es teilweise richtig übel werden 

Ivy-Bridge hat aber z.B. auch keinen CB.


----------



## Speeedymauss (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

ok, das es bei ivy auch keinen gibt wusste ich nicht, nur bei ivy wäre es ja vor dem oc sinvoll die wlp zu wechseln, was ja durchaus sinnvoll ist, was aber auch mehr arbeit wäre und garantie?


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

WLP solltest du für Extreme-OC eher nicht wechseln. Bei mir hat es ein Mal was gebracht, aber die große Mehrheit hatte danach eine Verschlechterung festgestellt.


----------



## Addi (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*



der8auer schrieb:


> WLP solltest du für Extreme-OC eher nicht wechseln. Bei mir hat es ein Mal was gebracht, aber die große Mehrheit hatte danach eine Verschlechterung festgestellt.


 Jap aber nur mit normaler WLP , mit Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste nicht , allerdings weiß anscheinend keiner wie sich diese Kombination unter extremer Kälte verhält.


----------



## Speeedymauss (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

aha, gut das wusste ich auch noch nicht, ich bin aber halt echt noch son bischen am überlegen ob ich lieber amd fürs erste oc holen soll...


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

Wenn du im Bot ordentlich Punkte holen willst dann fang mit dem 3770K an


----------



## Speeedymauss (20. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger möchte auch mal :) [pls jetzt mit kaufberatung]*

ja gut überredet


----------

